# Problème connexion Bejive IM (messenger)



## Moebius13 (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je tenais à vous demander votre avis, j'utilise bejive im sur iPad et depuis plus d'une semaine impossible de me connecter a messenger il me dit que le mot de passe est erroné alors que c'est bel et bien le bon, après plusieurs essais infructueux je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si certains ont le même problème et si vous avez la solution.

Cordialement


----------

